# motor rebuild manual



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Were can I buy a book that has step by step instructions on how to rebuild a brute force motor? My motor is still in great shape just want to learn something new and give me something to read at work lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the service manual we have here not have a break down of the motor?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Does the service manual we have here not have a break down of the motor?


I think all it has is how to take it out, I could be wrong though


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't believe there is such thing as you ask for. But the shop manual does certainly break it down as far as it can be broken down (to he cases!), also tells you how to put it back together. Not necessarily step by step, but if you can take it a part.... then you'll obviously need to put it back together in reverse order. Manual does it in sections.... Removal of engine, Top End, Charging system, and so forth.
It's much simpler then one who's never tried it would think. Best of luck!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check online for a parts fische. I know there are sites that have them you can look at. Won't be step by step but... 


Wait now that I think about it, search us! Seems like someone had a thread going at one time when they did theirs... I'd look but I'm on my iPhone


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

this is what I found on a fast search but the pics are gone. or i cant see them at work

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=743&highlight=tear+motor


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I just realized I'm a tard lol, the service Manuel was what I was talking about, I was looking threw the owners Manuel, ruff day at work lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol well glad ya found it


----------

